# All my riders tales



## kevcampbell (11 Mar 2011)

well i am kind of cheating here while i guess spamming at the same time too






i will link to some of my riders tales from my blog, not all of them as there is quite alot, do not want to be writing all morning

actually i will list my top 3, if you want to see the other posts you can see them on the blog

1: http://kevincampbellsblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/snowy-and-frosty-day-to-ride.html a snow and frost filled day to ride
2: http://kevincampbellsblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/trip-to-unknown.html a trip, to the kind of unknown
3: http://kevincampbellsblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/what-ice-day-to-go-out-on-bike.html an ice day to go out

hope this is not breaking any rules but i could not think of any other way of getting those posts in here while keeping it all looking the same

many thanks if this is allowed


----------



## kevcampbell (12 Mar 2011)

updated, new post from yesterdays bike ride, me and my partner ride to london and back using a cycle superhighway http://kevincampbellsblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/riding-from-barking-to-tower-gateway.html


----------

